# Tire pressure sensor



## Willisjason74 (Mar 25, 2021)

How do I find out if my tire sensor pressure is xl7 or xl7 here is my vin 1G1BE5SM6G7294747


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Talk to a dealer parts department. They'll get you what you need.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

